# I needs a ride...



## Full Neko Alchemist (Oct 11, 2009)

Hiya!
I'm planning to go to FurFright and am in need of transportation. This will be mai furst Furry Con and I'm just so anxious to go! I have some friends that are already going to be dere. I work so I took Friday off to attempt to make this happen.
I live in Massachusetts, and I will only need a ride there since I have a ride back once I get dere.  If you want moar information I'll gladly give it.
TYVM ãƒ‹ãƒ£ã‚¹

 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				_____________


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 11, 2009)

cant you get your friends to take you? i mean essentially your asking STRANGTERS to come to your house and take you away. >_>


----------



## Full Neko Alchemist (Oct 11, 2009)

Indeed you are correct...

However, I don't have many friends who are into Furry stuffs...(quite the opposite, they have a negative opinion on it)
I've had this facination toward furry stuff for years, and yet never had the opportunity to express it nor attend something like this.  I do have a friend who is going, however he's leaving Tuesday otherwise I'd be able to go with him.

So while I know asking strangers for a ride is not the best option in the world, I'm putting the effort here so I don't regret not trying.  I'm sorry if i'm being reckless but I hope you understand where I'm coming from ãƒ‹ãƒ£ã‚¹


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 11, 2009)

well since conventions cost money, im sure you have alot... do you have publictransportation? busses or cabs?


----------

